# forgoing conventional tackle in favor of flyfishing this winter



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

So as far as my winter wading for big trout this season I'm thinking of skipping the corkies and throwing big offshore fly patterns. I recently posted about moving up to a 9 weight rod for the sake of battleing the wind we get here on the upper coast( yeah I'm sure ya'll get it down south too). Does anybody else do this? if you do what do you use? I've had great success fly fishing in freshwater and have been attemping it in the salt for 2 years now with 0 luck with the exception of one flounder not really sure what I'm doing so wrong as my techniques seem to work else where. I'd really like to go wading with another fly guy this season and maybe try to learn some more stuff on the subject. Anybody wanna do some fly fishing?


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

*reply*

also I might ask that does anyone use cold water line for fishing in winter even down here?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't worry about the cold water line. I might consider a sink tip in the surf, though it's not necessary. Seaducers, Deceivers and especially Clousers are all good trout flies.

Don't be discouraged by your lack of success. You are correct in seeking out someone with salt experience. It is tough switching from fresh to salt fly fishing. A good way to find experienced salties is getting involved with your local fly fishing club. Don't know where you are located, but here in Houston, http://www.texasflyfishers.org/index.html is the local group. We have monthly outings, both fresh and salt, which give an opportunity to share tips.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

*reply*

I'm in Beaumont I'll check out the site to see if they have a local chapter.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

We are pretty much Greater Houston. You might check out http://texascouncilifff.com/ and see if they have any folks out your way. I didn't see any Beaumont area clubs listed. We are having an outing on Sabine Lake in January. If you'd like to join us for it, you'd be welcome. Check the site or PM me for more info later in December.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I use a 9wt rod for trout fishing since I like throwing big seaducers and clousers. Depending on the water depth you might consider buying one of Rio's 10ft sinking leaders that is the same material as flyline and has a piece of 25lb leader coming out the end of it. It connects to your regular flyline in a loop to loop connection. I believe they are normally used for salmon fishing but great for deap water trout. Remember the big girls aren't always deep though I hooked into a 7+ pound trout in about 2ft of water a couple weekends ago on a 6wt, ended up loosing her about 10ft from me!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

You can buy these leaders for saltwater too off of rios website. They are called versileaders.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

*reply*

thanks for the tip what 9 wt do you use pondering the idea of picking up one tomorrow my 8wt tfo pro is just a little slow to punch through the wind


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

If you really want a moderately priced fast action rod, try a TFO TiCrx. If you want to tone it down a little, the TFO Mangrove is nice. I have a Mangrove as my backup rod. My primary is a Sage Xi3, which I love, but I keep breaking.....sad_smiles


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I use the sage xi3 and love it. I've casted the tfo mangrove from a 6-12wt but I can't pick up as much line with that rod like I can the xi3. If I was going to use a mangrove for throwing big flys I would put scientific angler chard line on it, it's a triangler taper line and I could pick up about 50ft of line when I casted it with the mangrove. The triangle taper doesn't catch as much wind when casting and it makes that rod very fast action


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Mason m said:


> If I was going to use a mangrove for throwing big flys I would put scientific angler chard line on it, it's a triangle taper line and I could pick up about 50ft of line when I casted it with the mangrove.


That's ironic. I used the Chard's Grand Slam line on my Mangrove and absolutely hated it! I couldn't load the rod the way I wanted. If anyone is looking for it in a 8wt, let me know. I'll sell you mine for $60. Used twice. (Gotta find it in my man cave though).


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I exclusively fish like this in the winter. I use a 8# loaded with 9# floating line. For depth I manipulate the leaders to sink. I don't fish in water over 3' and most of my fishing is in less than 2'. I only fish a couple of days after a cold front and hit it hard once the wind shifts back to the South. For example the next 2-3 days are ideal. I'm always wading from the boat in places I know hold big trout. Usually spotting bait and fishing a mud bottom. I've got 3 places in west bay galveston and 1/2 a dozen in POC. The Nothwest shoreline in Pringle lake between the middle entrance and Rahal Bayou will be on fire with these conditions between now through March. Lots of casting, but you will be rewarded.


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok I ended up buying a tfo axiom 8wt. I have cast it with 8wt Bermuda triangle taper, and 9wt SA saltwater taper mastery textured. I haven't played with it enough yet to decide which I like better on it. I was able to cast out to 90ft with both lines I just couldn't really tell which one I was working harder for. I'll be wading rollover pass Monday with a buddy I imagine we'll be the only 2 with fly rods out there so if anyone wants to meet us out there that'd be awesome just pm me. Ps I'll probably get a later start I get off with at 8 that morning. I'll probably get the around 10-10:30


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

jmhall87,
I'm game. Will message you.
B


----------



## sjrobin (Oct 1, 2009)

Check my fishing classifieds for blue water and other salty flies. Out of the big fly fishing sport.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Typically (like most of us fly fishers) I'm site casting to reds in shallow water, but I have been very successful blind casting to trout with clousers, poppers, etc. Obviously you'll want to find areas with abundant feeding trout (no different than fishing with corkies). I use primarily clousers and poppers on a 7 or 8 wt. I think you will find blind casting over and over with anything larger gets tiresome, and Ive caught some big trout on small flies. Ive had much success wading sharp drop offs and edges with firm bottoms and tidal movement. Hope this helps!


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

*cold weather trout*

The 9 wt rod is a good choice for this time if year. I found my Rio "Redfish Taper" line looks and cast like a slinky. I switched to a striper line and it works much better.
For flies I like the "Crack fly" and the "Toad Fly" both weightless. I like them because they give you an big fly that sinks slowly. remember that most of the trout are feeding on mullet high in the water column. I also use large poppers when the conditions are good.
good luck and tight lines.
Keep your feet warm.


----------

